#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست ایسی i/o مادربورد asus

## nooroozi.f

درخواست ic winbond wn36270hg-a مادربورد asus

موجود دارید ؟

----------

*imanfc*,*mehran76gh*,*mohsen zmr*,*افشین سالاری*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## arash_hot

*با سلام.
دوست عزیز اگر امکان داره پارت نامبر رو دوباره با دقت بخونید.
*

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*افشین سالاری*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

سلام
این I/O  مادربرد PC است؟
اگر هست شماره روی آن را درست برای من بنویس.باتشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## fireforce

با سلام این ای سی I/O هست میتونی روی برد کهنه دیگه مثل ASUS یا ASROCK با همان شماره را برداری و ریورک کنی فقط همان شماره !

----------

*افشین سالاری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
شما از کجا میدانید ک آیسی ک روی برد اوراقی است سالم است؟
لطفا مرا هم راهنمایی کنید تا ببینم چجوری میشه فهمید ک I/O  سالم است؟در ضمن اینجا فروشگاه اینجانب میباشد.درسته؟
از شما سوال پرسیدن ک به ایشان راهنمایی کنید وآنهم راهنمایی اشتباه؟اینجا بخش پرسش و پاسخ سوالات کامپیوتر نیست دوست من.حله؟

----------

*cvxcvx*,*imanfc*,*nooroozi.f*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## nooroozi.f

اره دوست من ایسی i/o مادربورد ایسوس winbond w83627dhg-a
یه ماسفتم نیاز دارم به شماره az7805d
                                                 e1
                                               824n60
ماسفت گرافیکه 
ممنون

----------

*imanfc*,*افشین سالاری*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## nooroozi.f

خبری نشد استاد دارید ؟

----------

*imanfc*,*افشین سالاری*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
ماسفت را دارم.I/O  را هم بروی چشم.ببینمو خبرشو میدهم خدمتت

----------

*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## مسعود نصوحی

عجب وضعيتيه اينجا!! دوستان اينجا فروشگاه آقاي اكبري هستش نه قسمت پرسش و پاسخ سخت افزار. لطفا رعايت كنيد

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

اینکه تو فروشگاه اقای اکبری درخواست خرید داشته باشن مشکلی نیست
اینکه در تاپیک درخواست IO  درخواست ال ای دی کردن خیلی عجیبه

----------

*امید.اکبری*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## امید.اکبری

جناب آقای نصوحی و باشم عزیز 
ممنون بخاطر توجهتون دوستان خوبم.

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------

